# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  مشکل با فارسی روی pocket pc

## hpx

سلام 
برای نوشتن برنامه برای pocket pc  و با dotnet 2005 چطور میشه فارسیش کرد 
منظورم اینه که روی emulator  فارسی نشون بده مثلا یه label  رو که متن فارسی داری به صورت مربع نشون میده

----------


## sahar_ka

سلام منم دقیقا همین مشکل را دارم.
شما راهی واسش پیدا کردی؟

----------


## hpx

روی device  اگه arabizer نصب باشه فارسی نشون میده و مشکلی نداره

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

چنانچه فارسی شرکت Paragon را روی ایمولاتور نصب کنید اغلب جاها درست دیده میشود.
البته من این فارسی را روی برخی کامپیوترها ( ایمولاتور روی برخی آنها) نتوانستم نصب کنم. اما روی ایمولاتور ویژوال استودیو 2005 در ویندوز سرور 2003 روی نوت بوک IBM مشکلی نداشتم.

----------


## iman_s52

من واسه فارسی کردن ویندوزCE از فارسی ساز شرکت  Ectaco LS استفاده می کنم . صفحه کلید فارسی و بهم میده ولی وقتی تویه دات نت یه لیبل رو فارسی می نویسم تویه ویندوز CE برعکس نشونش میده. که واسه اینکار مجبور شدم با Character Mapp ویندوز برعکس تایپ کنم و تویه لیبل بذارم که ایجوری مشکل نشون دادن لیبل ها درست شد.
حالا مشکل من واسه نشون دادن اطلاعات از فایل XML .من اطلاعات رو از بانک SQL تبدیل به XML می کنم حالا واسه نشون دادن اسامی از این فایل مشکل دارم رشته ها رو برعکس که می کنم همه کلمات رو بصورت حرف اول نشون میده مثلا سلام رو س ل ا م نشون میده 
چکارش میشه کرد ؟؟؟؟
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید شاید کلا مسیر اشتباهی رو پیش گرفتم .

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

فارسی ساز شما بخش اصلی فارسی سازی که همان منطق Right To Left Reading را باشد ندارد . روشهایی که شما برای درست نشان دادن رشته‌های فارسی بکار برده‌اید غیر استاندارد و مشکل زا هستند. بنابراین توصیه میشود از فارسی سازهای دیگر استفاده کنید. فارسی ساز پاراگون را یک شرکت روسی نوشته که کارش توسعه زبانها روی سیستم عاملهای مختلف بوده و من با این فارسی ساز تاکنون مشکلی نداشته‌ام. شرکت hp هم این محصول را  در سایت خود ارائه کرده است.

----------


## iman_s52

میشه لطف کنید آدرس سایت سازنده اون فارسی سازها رو بذاری ؟؟؟
یا اسم دقیق فارسی ساز ؟؟ رو بگی ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

http://www.penreader.com
http://pocket-pc-software.penreader.com
http://support.penreader.com

----------


## iman_s52

ممنون از توجهتون
من فارسی ساز CE رو گرفتم و نصب کردم (دمو) آیکون های دسکتاپم وtask bar  راست چین شد ولی بازم تویه برنامه ام همون مشکل رو با فارسی دارم

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

شاید فارسی رجیستر شده را بگذاری مشکلت حل شود.
(کد رجیستر:PARFS42A-0000163519-17575-9364)

----------


## iman_s52

نه مشکل رجیسترش نیست چون خودم رجیسترش هم کردم.
آخه ویندوز CE که من استفاده می کنم روی یه دستگاه DataCollection نصب شده که مخصوص خوشه (یه دستگاه مال شرکت DataLogic به نام Memor ) البته برنامه نصب میشه حتی Start  هم میاد سمت راست ولی هیچ کدوم از برنامه های فارسی ساز نیستش تازه .

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

.... ولی هیچ کدوم از برنامه های فارسی ساز نیستش تازه .(نفهمیدم منظورتان را)
آیا  Regional Settings دستگاه و یا فارسی ساز خود را ست کرده‌اید؟
در کدام کنترل فرم فارسیها درست دیده نمیشود؟ آیا با نوشتن یک یوزر کنترل مشکل حل نمیشود؟

----------


## iman_s52

> .... ولی هیچ کدوم از برنامه های فارسی ساز نیستش تازه .(نفهمیدم منظورتان را)
> آیا  Regional Settings دستگاه و یا فارسی ساز خود را ست کرده‌اید؟
> در کدام کنترل فرم فارسیها درست دیده نمیشود؟ آیا با نوشتن یک یوزر کنترل مشکل حل نمیشود؟


نه دوست عزیز این فارسی ساز رو که نصب کردم تنها جایی که تویه ویندوز من اثر میذاره یکی تویه  Remove Program که اسم فارسی ساز دیده میشه و دیگه اینکه Task Bar  راست چین میشه ولی هیچ اثری تویه تایپ فارسی یا نشون داده فارسی های ویندوز xp نداره در ضمن تویه Regional And Loanguage Option هم فارسی رو Add نکرده.
ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## pd_ze62

اگه مشکلتون رفع شد،لطفا اطلاع بدید و روشی که استفاده کردید رو هم بگید. چون من هم همین مشکل رو دارم  :افسرده:

----------


## tameshgabi

سلام.من در سایت penreader رفتم.اما نسخه free برای windows ce5 پیدا نکردم.میشه بگین دقیقا کجای سایت باید برم؟روی device چطور نصب کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## behrouz_n

سلام 
من از فارسی ساز arabizer استفاده کردم. هیچ مشکلی هم باهاش نداشتم ، حروف و کلمات رو هم درست نشون میده.
از سایت www.Ir-Tci.Org گرفتم و طبق توضیحی که داده بود به راحتی بر روی دستگاه نصب کردم.

----------


## IFA_USER

سلام

کسی مشکلش حل شد؟
لطفا لینک دانلوود Arabizer رو بزارید.

----------


## IFA_USER

خودم پیدا کردم
http://www.ir-tci.org/archives/softw..._v2_farsi_ppc/

موفق باشید

----------


## IFA_USER

سلام
این Arabizer توی ویندوز موبایل مشکل منو حل کرد . اما تو ویندوز سی ای Windows ce نه

----------


## Alirezanet

سلام 
بهترین و راحت ترین فارسی ساز  که من تاحالا باهاش کار کردم رو میتونید از اینجا بگیرید . 
کاری از برنامه نویس های خودمون هست .....
سایت سازنده : http://TuxTeam.ir
,لینک توضیحات و خرید : فارسی ساز PDA 

البته باید بگم این فارسی ساز ویندوز موبایل رو فارسی نمیکنه ! ولی برنامه های تولید شده شما روفارسی میکنه !
من توی win CE , Win Mobile و حتی ویندوز application ها , تست کردم کار میکنه ! بدون این که دستگاه فارسی ساپورت کنه!

----------

